# Wireless Networking - Can't get wicd working

## brianthecompguy

I have recently emerged wicd.

And made the configuration changes listed here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd

However, I am still not getting an interface when in KDE, and it now seems that Gentoo has trouble initializing a connection upon start up.

The Internet still works, as I am still able to browse, but only when hard-wired to my router.

Is there something I am missing for configuring wireless?

----------

## The Doctor

Since you are using kde, the I guess you have -gtk set. since wicd uses a gtk gui, you get a gui without that flag. You can fix that with kde-misc/wicd-client-kde or by setting gtk and recompiling. For your wireless, could you be missing a kernel driver or firmware? That is where I would start. Google your card to see if you need any.

----------

## brianthecompguy

Ok, I have now emerged the KDE wicd client... will see how it goes.

----------

## The Doctor

Oh, I forgot so I'll just throw this in: the unstable versions of the KDE wicd client don't seem to be working too well, for me at least. You might want to stick to stable if you are not already running stable.

----------

## wrc1944

If you're using a 3.2 kernel, wicd currently won't work if you have AP=y set for the /drivers/staging/r8712u driver.  There is a patch posted on the Arch bugzilla pages.

Also, the latest version (2012) in Gentoo ~Arch is broken.  I had to drop back to the last wicd pre2011 version.

Easiest and best way is to use a 3.1 kernel with r8712u enables as module in config, and the 2011 pre version of wicd.  Or, I found a workaround hack for 3.2 kernels.

Before you compile, replace the entire linux-3.2.x/drivers/staging/rtl8712/  directory with one from any 3.1 kernel source, enable the the staging/r8712u driver in your kernel config, and then compile your kernel as usual.  That has been working for me with all 3.2 kernels.

Hope this helps.

----------

